# Renal artery aneurysm repair in a donated kidney



## suepinney (Aug 9, 2012)

I am having trouble finding the correct CPT code for this scenario: A patient donated a kidney for transplantation in another patient.  During the backtable preparation of the donated kidney, the Dr discovers a renal artery aneurysm and repairs it by clipping. This procedure is not part of any of the backtable codes (50325, 50327, 50328, or 50329).  Anybody have any suggestion on how I can bill this?  

Thanks.


----------

